# ka24de head on a ka24e block?



## xs240sx (Apr 19, 2005)

is it possible? i want DOHC! can i do this or i need the de block too, or maybe i should go with the complete swap? 

what do you guys think? :cheers:


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

xs240sx said:


> is it possible? i want DOHC! can i do this or i need the de block too, or maybe i should go with the complete swap?
> 
> what do you guys think? :cheers:


 cheaper and easier to go with complete swap


----------



## xs240sx (Apr 19, 2005)

sunnydet90 said:


> cheaper and easier to go with complete swap



and where would you reccomend purchasing a ka24de swap? i cant really find one anywhere online.

i was originally planning on doing the sr20det, until i read some shit about how much better the ka24de is. 

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## xs240sx (Apr 19, 2005)

sunny -

ur signature actually just caught my eye - KA24E-T??? whats up with that, is it any good? any links to info?

thanks alot man


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

xs240sx said:


> sunny -
> 
> ur signature actually just caught my eye - KA24E-T??? whats up with that, is it any good? any links to info?
> 
> thanks alot man


 work in progress man i'm in the process of gathering parts and waiting for my motor to come back from kentucky. i sent if off for a rebuild with forged internals, thicker headgasket, rebuilt valvetrain,the works basically. been talkin with a couple companies that have sohc turbo manifolds. but i'll start postin more on it when i get everything caught up and start piecing it together.

Don

also i wouldnt try to find a DE online might be easier to just look in junkyards and get the motor for cheap and do the project yourself. online stuff is just to fishy for me.


----------

